# do u think arenas will resign



## Vinsanity

i think he will go to another team......like denver who has alot of cap space


----------



## Lakers6010

I hope he will re sign but Nuggets are going to offer lot's of money......


----------



## thegza

I think the chances of him resigning are slim to none to be quite honest with you. I think the Nuggets have the best shot at him since they have the most money to offer but Pat Riley is keen to offer him a contract to sign up with the Heat and since the Heat will probably be a nice home for him it may make him think twice.

I'm hoping he comes down here for the Heat, but once again the money is in Denver.


----------



## Vintage

I bet he goes to Denver as well. There, not only can he get the most money, but he'll be an instant star on the team which could lead to endorsments. Add in the fact that Denver has a good future, it looks like an almost foregone conclusion, at least IMO.


----------



## Lakers6010

But Warriors fans really like him


check this out

www.staygilbert.com


----------



## genejo

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> But Warriors fans really like him
> 
> 
> check this out
> 
> www.staygilbert.com


yes...yes we do. and he's gonna stay...


----------



## NISMO

*HOPEFULLY HE GOES WITH THE*

RASHARD LEWIS ROUTE.


----------



## NugzFan

*HOPEFULLY HE GOES WITH THE*

everyone body else in the nba route and go for the cash

(besides, lewis would have left if anyone had nearly the cash he wanted...no one did so he was stuck...arenas wont be)


----------



## NISMO

*keep on smoking the pipe dreams nugs fan...*

keep on doing it... your team will just be like the bulls of last with all that cap room just to sign Ron Mercer... HAHAHH>>>


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: keep on smoking the pipe dreams nugs fan...*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> keep on doing it... your team will just be like the bulls of last with all that cap room just to sign Ron Mercer... HAHAHH>>>


its not a pipe dream. HAHAHA (oh wait, that doesnt work!)

are you saying that arenas resigning in oakland is a lock? :laugh:


----------



## dr-dru

all i know is that one of you will look like a dumbass come next season


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> all i know is that one of you will look like a dumbass come next season


explain. because i think arenas might leave whereas you think arenas might stay (or are you guaranteeing it). you look like the dumbass NOW whereas im just discussing the possibilities. ouch. :yes: 

feel free to try again!


----------



## dr-dru

look at my name dimwit, my name isn't Nismo. I'm not the one that is saying arenas is staying. feel free to learn how to read. you just made yourself look dumb.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> look at my name dimwit, my name isn't Nismo. I'm not the one that is saying arenas is staying. feel free to learn how to read. you just made yourself look dumb.


lol. give me a break. i keep asking you to answer the question - do you think its 100% that he resigns because you have MORE THAN ONCE implied it. so in fact, i have looked quite intelligent at your expense. 'preciate it. :yes: 

ill ask again anyways - do you think its guaranteed, for sure, 100%, no doubt (whatever you want to call it) that arenas resigns in oakland?


----------



## dr-dru

> lol. give me a break. i keep asking you to answer the question - do you think its 100% that he resigns because you have MORE THAN ONCE implied it. so in fact, i have looked quite intelligent at your expense. 'preciate it.


LMAO. I have never implied it. look at my name. it is dr-dru. the person you have been posting against is NISMO. IF YOUR SO INTELLIGENT LEARN HOW TO READ. LOL.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO. I have never implied it. look at my name. it is dr-dru. the person you have been posting against is NISMO. IF YOUR SO INTELLIGENT LEARN HOW TO READ. LOL.


\

ahem...



> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> all i know is that one of you will look like a dumbass come next season


try again.  

unless there are two dr-drus! :laugh:


----------



## dr-dru

damn..man you don't understand any english do you? when i said one of you, i meant either you NugzFan or NISMO. as in, if arenas stays or goes to any team except denver, you NugzFan look like an idiot. and if arenas does go to denver than NISMO looks like an idiot. get my drift bra?

sucks because you already made yourself look like an idiot.

i never said arenas was staying, that was my first post in the whole topic and than you said i'm a dumbass for implying that arenas is staying in oakland. and i never even said that.

you try again.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> damn..man you don't understand any english do you? when i said one of you, i meant either you NugzFan or NISMO. as in, if arenas stays or goes to any team except denver, you NugzFan look like an idiot. and if arenas does go to denver than NISMO looks like an idiot. get my drift bra?
> 
> sucks because you already made yourself look like an idiot.
> 
> i never said arenas was staying, that was my first post in the whole topic and than you said i'm a dumbass for implying that arenas is staying in oakland. and i never even said that.
> 
> you try again.


oh ok - so you use your horribly vague english skills to throw cheap shots out. nice. 

if arenas resigns in oakland props to him. i never said for sure hes going to denver. i have alot of respect for a man who turns down all that cash...

so take your weak insults and get lost.


----------



## dr-dru

you insulted me first weak sauce. you get lost. i never meant to insult you but than you had to go and call me a dumbass just because you couldn't read what i originally posted correctly.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> you insulted me first weak sauce. you get lost. i never meant to insult you but than you had to go and call me a dumbass just because you couldn't read what i originally posted correctly.


weak sauce? :laugh:


----------



## NISMO

*Listen here.. Dr. Dru...*

Or what ever Dr. of what ever you think you are...

Just because people have their opinions or thoughts on how they think a player is going to make his decision of whom to play for dosn't make him or her an idiot..

For a so called Dr. your the one making your self seem like a bigger moron.

1)I am just stating that in my opinion on how arenas has been this whole season, 
2)How his attitude has been, he goes against the grain.
3) How his team mates and coach feel about him, 4)the love the bayarea is giving him.
5)The chance to start on a good team.
6)The chance to grow and blossom in to a star with his comrads J-rich and T-murph.
7)A chance to show loyalty to the team that drafted him after teams passed on him in the first round. and actually handed him the reins to the team.
8)How he only wants to be close to LA, and the warm weather.

It just leads to speculation and simple thought that he will stay here and Do a Rashard Lewis deal like what seattle did. He knows how important he is here to the Bayarea and to the team.. He is the man in goldenstate.. Why take the money and be miserable in a bottom feeding team than be with a team that gave you the chance,and is willing to give him all the money he wants after year 2 of the new contract.. be able to contend in the playoffs for years to come with his 2 other buddies J-rich and T-murph. Why go to struggling teams, get the money and play all the money yet NOT ENJOY what you are doing, not accomplish what you are trying to do. He can do everything at GSW but not with Denver, Miami.. which are now a couple of years of where GSW is at now.. and lets not forget about LAC.. which is a sinking ship with a capt that is a tight wad.

Gilbert aint your typical type of money hungry think about himself only Basketball player..
THAT is what makes me think he is going to stay..


----------



## dr-dru

I just want to clearify, I wasn't calling any of you an idiot, but you both seem so confident that Arenas is going to the Warriors or Nuggets. or the other as if you can see into the future. I wasn't agreeing or disagreeing with either of your opinions but just know that obviously one of you will be wrong because he can't go to both the warriors or nuggets.


----------



## max6216

i think that he may take a deal like rashard lewis did with the sonics when his contract was up the first time. sign a 2 yr deal with a option.then get paid later cuz the warriors can offer him the most.besides why go to the nugs and start over again when he's allready on a up and coming team.


----------



## NugzFan

cuz the nuggets with arenas would be a good team too...


----------



## nybus54

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers6010</b>!
> But Warriors fans really like him
> 
> 
> check this out
> 
> www.staygilbert.com


So do the nugz fans!

http://www.gogilbert.com/


----------



## NugzFan

damn thats a sweet site!


----------



## BigChris

Too bad Arenas don't like Denver, lol.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Too bad Arenas don't like Denver, lol.


he doesnt hate denver. he said he actually likes denver and will consider us this summer. its all we need.


----------



## genejo

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> he doesnt hate denver. he said he actually likes denver and will consider us this summer. its all we need.


when did he say he likes denver? not trying to call ur bluff or anything...just wanna see an article or whatever where he said that cuz i havent heard it before...


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>genejo</b>!
> 
> 
> when did he say he likes denver? not trying to call ur bluff or anything...just wanna see an article or whatever where he said that cuz i havent heard it before...


it was around the last time the teams played each other or so. im not saying he likes denver more than oakland because if all factors were equal, hed stay no doubt about it.

but all factors arent equal.


----------



## JazzMan

I'd just like to say that I really hope Gilbert stays with you guys. You've got a great nucleus right now and if you can keep it together you should be in the playoffs next year.

Without Arenas it'll be a struggle.

It's about time you guys were in the postseason again.


----------



## thegza

Arenas won't lose out on so much money just because the Warriors might make the playoffs next season, let's be honest. I'm really sorry for the Warriors fans though because they really have something good going on right now and in a few years they might be consistent playoff performers but losing Gilbert Arenas will hurt them and take them a step backwards.

Gilbert Arenas would fit in pretty well with the T'Wolves feeding it to Garnett, doesn't anyone notice that or is it just me?


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> Arenas won't lose out on so much money just because the Warriors might make the playoffs next season, let's be honest. I'm really sorry for the Warriors fans though because they really have something good going on right now and in a few years they might be consistent playoff performers but losing Gilbert Arenas will hurt them and take them a step backwards.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas would fit in pretty well with the T'Wolves feeding it to Garnett, doesn't anyone notice that or is it just me?


any good pg would. but it doenst matter. they cant get him.


----------



## Vintage

I believe that Arenas is a goner. The Warriors will try to land him with the Mid level exception, but Denver can go way over that. Arenas will follow the money.

Going the Rashard Lewis route would be a HUGE gamble on his part. If something should happen, such as an injury(ACL), or he has a down season, or regresses a bit, it will lower his worth. Thats lost money he cannot make up. This offseason he has hit the jackpot. He will be in high demand bec:
A. He is young
B. He is very good
C. Has shown he can be an above average PG

If he cashes in on this offseason, Kiki has reportedly said he would give Arenas 8 million a year. Vs. the 4.9 the MLE is rumored to be at. 

If Arenas accepts the MLE for 3 years, like the Rashard Lewis situation, and comes up for contract, there might not be as many teams interested. The Warriors could then low ball Arenas, which is money out of his pocket.

Lastly- Andre Miller was considered a borderline max player before the season began. After this season, he is considered a Mid Level E type player. Thats a lot of money down the drain for Miller. Arenas will see that, and I doubt that Arenas will follow Rashard Lewis footsteps and take the MLE. Arenas should cash in while he has the chance, or he could be facing an "Andre Miller" type of situation.


----------



## STOMP

Gil's dad weighs in and predicts his son will be a Nugget.

http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1865904,00.html

STOMP


----------



## colossus735

*Gil says dad is full of it!!*



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> Gil's dad weighs in and predicts his son will be a Nugget.
> 
> http://rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1865904,00.html
> 
> 
> STOMP



Gil's answer to his daddy's remarks:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2003/04/06/SP254993.DTL


----------



## W1Z0C0Z

I think there's a better chance now then before that he'll stay, but I think he'll go to Denver. He seems like to player who would like to put a team on his back and try to carry them. Denver also should have a nice offseason with FA's and draft.

The Denver players who are there work extremely hard. This won't be a horrible situation. And if he can help turn it around that'll definately look good.


----------



## zerotre

*orlando?*

F denver and F oakland, please please come to orlando, he is EXACTLY what the magic need, a robin for our batman.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

go gilbert.com woo hoo


----------



## NugzFan

*Re: orlando?*



> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> F denver and F oakland, please please come to orlando, he is EXACTLY what the magic need, a robin for our batman.


:laugh: 

orlando shouldnt even bother making an offer.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> go gilbert.com woo hoo


:yes:


----------



## zerotre

Why shouldnt we bother? cuz we always get the free agents?


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> Why shouldnt we bother? cuz we always get the free agents?


cuz you dont got the cash. lol. you cannot get arenas. only the warriors, heat, clippers, nuggets, spurs, jazz, and wizards can possible sign him. no one else.


----------



## fried chicken

highly unlikely !!!!!! because hes grossly underpaid and will test his market value once he become free agent !!!!!!


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> cuz you dont got the cash. lol. you cannot get arenas. only the warriors, heat, clippers, nuggets, spurs, jazz, and wizards can possible sign him. no one else.


One thing to look for as far as Orlando - Word is even if things turn out good for Grant Hill, he still wouldnt be ready for the beginning of the season, and that is best case scenario. After four major surgeries, who knows.

If things don't go well, Orlando can file for a medical exemption if they say Hill will miss most or all of the 2003/2004 season. That would give Orlando around half of Grant's salary for the season, which would be somewhere around 6.5 million. If you factor in Florida's no state income tax, that amount could be equal to 8 million or more that another team could offer to start.

Plus he would be going directly into a winning and playoff situation and would be able to play with Tmac.

Of course, that all hinges on what happens with Hill, but if that does happen, Arenas would be one of the top 2 or 3 guys Orlando would be after.

So it definitely can happen.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing to look for as far as Orlando - Word is even if things turn out good for Grant Hill, he still wouldnt be ready for the beginning of the season, and that is best case scenario. After four major surgeries, who knows.
> 
> If things don't go well, Orlando can file for a medical exemption if they say Hill will miss most or all of the 2003/2004 season. That would give Orlando around half of Grant's salary for the season, which would be somewhere around 6.5 million. If you factor in Florida's no state income tax, that amount could be equal to 8 million or more that another team could offer to start.
> 
> Plus he would be going directly into a winning and playoff situation and would be able to play with Tmac.
> 
> Of course, that all hinges on what happens with Hill, but if that does happen, Arenas would be one of the top 2 or 3 guys Orlando would be after.
> 
> So it definitely can happen.


if the magic apply for a medical exemption, it wouldnt be for this summer. they would have to wait at least a year. 

so the magic have no cap space. and thus cannot get arenas at all.


----------



## MightyReds2020

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> if the magic apply for a medical exemption, it wouldnt be for this summer. they would have to wait at least a year.
> 
> so the magic have no cap space. and thus cannot get arenas at all.


Actually Dee Bo was talking about that medical exemption that will be in effect immediately once it gets approved. It's gonna be half of what Hill's making next year, which will be around 6.5 millions. Magic could use this 6.5 M to sign any FA they want. The bottom line is: The Magic must make a quick decision on whether to apply this exemption because it usually takes sometimes before it gets approved.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Dee Bo was talking about that medical exemption that will be in effect immediately once it gets approved. It's gonna be half of what Hill's making next year, which will be around 6.5 millions. Magic could use this 6.5 M to sign any FA they want. The bottom line is: The Magic must make a quick decision on whether to apply this exemption because it usually takes sometimes before it gets approved.


are you sure? im pretty sure medical exemptions take years to get...theres no way it would be approved by this years free agent market (2 months away). and it would require hill to never play basketball again - i dont think he or the magic will admit that quite yet.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> are you sure? im pretty sure medical exemptions take years to get...theres no way it would be approved by this years free agent market (2 months away). and it would require hill to never play basketball again - i dont think he or the magic will admit that quite yet.


No, it would apply immediately. The Miami Heat applied for one and got one when Alonzo Mourning first went out with his illness. It was used to sign Cedric Ceballos. And Mourning came back very late in the year and actually played, so he doesnt necessarily have to be done forever.

Some quotes that John Gabriel has had in local newspapers seem as though he is kind of hinting that this might happen. The quotes would lead me to believe that Orlando is at least talking about the situation. Supposedly they are meeting with Hill and his people in the next couple weeks to discuss things.

The paper said they would only get about 4.5 million, but I believe they are wrong on that. Hill started out making 9 million a year, which I think is the figure the paper was using, but he is probably making somewhere around 12 million this or next season, so they would get back probably somewhere between 6 and 7 million.


----------



## RunTMC

Seeing as Arenas is a RFA, the Warriors can match any offer up to the MLE. Medical exceptions are 50% of salary or 108% of the average salary, whichever is less. The MLE also happens to be 108% of the average salary, which means if Arenas signs an Orlando offer sheet the Warriors would be able to match and retain him.

As for when they are allowed to use the exception: "If a player is disabled between July 1 and November 30, the team must acquire the replacement player within 45 days. If the player is disabled between December 1 and June 30, and the physician determines that the player will be out the entire following season as well, then the team has until October 1 to sign a replacement."

It's highly unlikely however that the league will grant the Magic an exception to begin with, due to the fact that Hill's injury is a recurring injury. There was a similar situation in Miami where Mourning had the kidney problems. The league granted the exception the first time, but not the second time. It seems unlikely to me that the league would grant the Magic an exception due to Hill's history.


----------



## NugzFan

well apparently the medical exception cannot be combined with their regular MLE so they still couldnt get arenas. they just have two MLE-type slots to fill.


----------



## MightyReds2020

> Originally posted by <b>RunTMC</b>!
> Seeing as Arenas is a RFA, the Warriors can match any offer up to the MLE. Medical exceptions are 50% of salary or 108% of the average salary, whichever is less. The MLE also happens to be 108% of the average salary, which means if Arenas signs an Orlando offer sheet the Warriors would be able to match and retain him.


Thanks man this cleared things up tremendously. The Magic will NOT have a chance on Gilbert this is for sure now.


----------

